# The making of a woodshop



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

*And so it begins*

Well this started last fall when the shop class at the HS I teach in poured the slab. Since they were building two garages and the other on belongs to the superintendent…guess which one has walls and a roof. The slab is 20' X 20' and will join with my old garage. I'm hoping this spring they will get back to me and I can make some updates as we go along. I also included a picture of the current garage/workshop and you can see that things are pretty tight in there.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *And so it begins*
> 
> Well this started last fall when the shop class at the HS I teach in poured the slab. Since they were building two garages and the other on belongs to the superintendent…guess which one has walls and a roof. The slab is 20' X 20' and will join with my old garage. I'm hoping this spring they will get back to me and I can make some updates as we go along. I also included a picture of the current garage/workshop and you can see that things are pretty tight in there.


Jim I think that the solution is obvious. More the car onto the slab .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *And so it begins*
> 
> Well this started last fall when the shop class at the HS I teach in poured the slab. Since they were building two garages and the other on belongs to the superintendent…guess which one has walls and a roof. The slab is 20' X 20' and will join with my old garage. I'm hoping this spring they will get back to me and I can make some updates as we go along. I also included a picture of the current garage/workshop and you can see that things are pretty tight in there.


The class thnig sounded like a good plan. But?


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

*Some sketch-up views*

I've made a sketch-up model of what I hope it will look like in the future. I'll share those views with you. The shop teacher said they are finishing the other garage and will be working on mine next week! yipeeee, I will continue to take pictures when the construction gets started.


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Some sketch-up views*
> 
> I've made a sketch-up model of what I hope it will look like in the future. I'll share those views with you. The shop teacher said they are finishing the other garage and will be working on mine next week! yipeeee, I will continue to take pictures when the construction gets started.


Dave I will check, the links are working for me.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *Some sketch-up views*
> 
> I've made a sketch-up model of what I hope it will look like in the future. I'll share those views with you. The shop teacher said they are finishing the other garage and will be working on mine next week! yipeeee, I will continue to take pictures when the construction gets started.


I can see them.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Some sketch-up views*
> 
> I've made a sketch-up model of what I hope it will look like in the future. I'll share those views with you. The shop teacher said they are finishing the other garage and will be working on mine next week! yipeeee, I will continue to take pictures when the construction gets started.


I can see them also, in fact I can almost smell the freshly cut sawdust.


----------



## IowaWoodcrafter (Mar 29, 2007)

JimNEB said:


> *Some sketch-up views*
> 
> I've made a sketch-up model of what I hope it will look like in the future. I'll share those views with you. The shop teacher said they are finishing the other garage and will be working on mine next week! yipeeee, I will continue to take pictures when the construction gets started.


Jim,

Can I ask where you got the tool models for SketchUp? I'd like to create my "perfect" workshop and see what I'd require for dimensions.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Some sketch-up views*
> 
> I've made a sketch-up model of what I hope it will look like in the future. I'll share those views with you. The shop teacher said they are finishing the other garage and will be working on mine next week! yipeeee, I will continue to take pictures when the construction gets started.


I can tell you where he got some of the models such as the miter saw, clamshell cabinet / small parts bins, and most likely the bar clamps… From my collection in the 3D warehouse….

Go to the 3D warehouse, and search for BigDaveF150. The stuff I have worth sharing is there, and some stuff that isn't…

The Miter saw came from another collection, I simply changed colors on the saw to represent my B&D Miter saw. The bar clamps were simple bar clamp models I modded to length to fit what I have (and there are more in the model, I have 6", 12", 24" and 36"), and the clamshell cabinet / small parts bins were drawn from scratch.


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

*Part 3-A little progress*

There are some walls going up! But as you can see the weather hasn't been very cooperative.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Part 3-A little progress*
> 
> There are some walls going up! But as you can see the weather hasn't been very cooperative.


Looks finished enough to get started on a woodworking project…
Just kidding. When I started building my new shop 2 years ago the rain kept causing my delays. My shop is about 175 ft behind my house and trucks kept getting stuck in the wet ground since I did not have a driveway going to the shop at that time. Contractors do not care about what they do to your yard, they just want to get their part of the job done.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *Part 3-A little progress*
> 
> There are some walls going up! But as you can see the weather hasn't been very cooperative.


I remember those days! You are making some fine progress! The antisipation, what a great thing to watch your progress as your shop goes up. I almost live in mine. It stays warmer than the house. So I recommend insulate, insulate and insulate some more. Oh, you'll need to run a few wires too.


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

*Walls get sheathing and rafters*

The weather's cleared up a bit and the boys got back to work. The walls got some OSB and they made the 10 rafters in the shop and installed them today. I can almost smell the sweet smell of sawdust in the air. Now if all the mud around would just dry up. I'm thinking about putting one or more of the tube skylights in, has anyone else put those in a shop and how did you like them?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *Walls get sheathing and rafters*
> 
> The weather's cleared up a bit and the boys got back to work. The walls got some OSB and they made the 10 rafters in the shop and installed them today. I can almost smell the sweet smell of sawdust in the air. Now if all the mud around would just dry up. I'm thinking about putting one or more of the tube skylights in, has anyone else put those in a shop and how did you like them?


Looks good and keep the pictures coming. I for one enjoy looking at new shops in the works. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Walls get sheathing and rafters*
> 
> The weather's cleared up a bit and the boys got back to work. The walls got some OSB and they made the 10 rafters in the shop and installed them today. I can almost smell the sweet smell of sawdust in the air. Now if all the mud around would just dry up. I'm thinking about putting one or more of the tube skylights in, has anyone else put those in a shop and how did you like them?


Looks like its going to be a nice shop. Make it comfortable it might have to double as a dog house (mine does).


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *Walls get sheathing and rafters*
> 
> The weather's cleared up a bit and the boys got back to work. The walls got some OSB and they made the 10 rafters in the shop and installed them today. I can almost smell the sweet smell of sawdust in the air. Now if all the mud around would just dry up. I'm thinking about putting one or more of the tube skylights in, has anyone else put those in a shop and how did you like them?


A dog house?.....Never
Beautiful shop, progress is a wonderful thing.


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Walls get sheathing and rafters*
> 
> The weather's cleared up a bit and the boys got back to work. The walls got some OSB and they made the 10 rafters in the shop and installed them today. I can almost smell the sweet smell of sawdust in the air. Now if all the mud around would just dry up. I'm thinking about putting one or more of the tube skylights in, has anyone else put those in a shop and how did you like them?


My mom installed a tube light in her upstairs bathroom recently - it's an amazing amount of light that it brings in. It's a lot brighter than what you would expect. - -they have to close the door during the day to keep from going up there to "shut off the lights."

If my workshop weren't two-stories (with a yet-to-be-finished media room upstairs) I would definitely put one in.

James


----------



## hinklephil (Feb 4, 2010)

JimNEB said:


> *Walls get sheathing and rafters*
> 
> The weather's cleared up a bit and the boys got back to work. The walls got some OSB and they made the 10 rafters in the shop and installed them today. I can almost smell the sweet smell of sawdust in the air. Now if all the mud around would just dry up. I'm thinking about putting one or more of the tube skylights in, has anyone else put those in a shop and how did you like them?


My buddy put 2 solar tubes in his shop. Great source of light. Amazing how bright it is. In the daytime, you don't need any alternate light source except maybe task lighting on the bandsaw (cuz old eye's need all the help they can get). I am going to install a couple in my shop very soon.


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

*The roof and first big tool purchase*

Ok, with a week of decent weather the boys are back at work. The sheathing on the roof is up, and now they have started to shingle. 

















I've decided to put in a couple of sun tubes I think the brand is Velux with 10" tube. I'm hoping they will provide some nice natural light during the day.









My first major purchase in tools has been done. I've ordered a Laguan tools, 5 in 1 combination machine. I'll have it delivered in June when the shop is more or less ready for it.









the bad news is that tommorow we are supposed to ge 1-3 inches of snow


----------



## chrisl (Mar 19, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *The roof and first big tool purchase*
> 
> Ok, with a week of decent weather the boys are back at work. The sheathing on the roof is up, and now they have started to shingle.
> 
> ...


Nice looking shop, Jim! What part of the state are you located in? I'm down in Beatrice, 30mins south of Lincoln.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *The roof and first big tool purchase*
> 
> Ok, with a week of decent weather the boys are back at work. The sheathing on the roof is up, and now they have started to shingle.
> 
> ...


Wow - very nice. And what a first purchase!! Is this for hobby or your career?

So you just posted this on March 18 and the photos show you guys in t'shirts in Nebraska. Thought it's be to cold for that. Enjoy tomorrows snow. In Florida… it's 70 degrees, and sunny! BTW - I too am setting up shop. "phase one should be finished this week.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *The roof and first big tool purchase*
> 
> Ok, with a week of decent weather the boys are back at work. The sheathing on the roof is up, and now they have started to shingle.
> 
> ...


I really enjoy the solar tubes in my house. I'd recommend them for shop. Great for brightening a dark corner. Not a lot of heat loss and not much UV penetration. Otherwise, great shop, except you are too small already. Your Laguna will give birth to lots of siblings….


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *The roof and first big tool purchase*
> 
> Ok, with a week of decent weather the boys are back at work. The sheathing on the roof is up, and now they have started to shingle.
> 
> ...


I should clarify that this isn't my first tool purchase, I've got a garage full of them, But it is the first one just for the new shop. It's what I plan on organizing my shop around. Check out #2 in the series for a sketch-up model of that I think it will look like down the road.


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

*Little by little*

With fair weather this week the boys finished the roof, and started putting soffit up so things are making some progress. In a couple of weeks my nephew is coming to help me wire the project. I've been working on a wiring plan so will be making a trip to Menards soon to get all of that. 
For lighting I've got four 8' double fluorescents and one 4' that I'm planning on putting up there, I hope that will provide plenty of light for these old eyes. Along with the 2 suntubes, you'll see in the photos I think it will be pretty well lit.
























Here's a picture from inside looking north where the garage door and entry will be.









I have to admit I'm getting pretty anxious to get this done!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *Little by little*
> 
> With fair weather this week the boys finished the roof, and started putting soffit up so things are making some progress. In a couple of weeks my nephew is coming to help me wire the project. I've been working on a wiring plan so will be making a trip to Menards soon to get all of that.
> For lighting I've got four 8' double fluorescents and one 4' that I'm planning on putting up there, I hope that will provide plenty of light for these old eyes. Along with the 2 suntubes, you'll see in the photos I think it will be pretty well lit.
> ...


Looking good! It will be nice once you get it closed in. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Little by little*
> 
> With fair weather this week the boys finished the roof, and started putting soffit up so things are making some progress. In a couple of weeks my nephew is coming to help me wire the project. I've been working on a wiring plan so will be making a trip to Menards soon to get all of that.
> For lighting I've got four 8' double fluorescents and one 4' that I'm planning on putting up there, I hope that will provide plenty of light for these old eyes. Along with the 2 suntubes, you'll see in the photos I think it will be pretty well lit.
> ...


Thanks for the tour.


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

*Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*

Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.








This is the west-side with the doors open.








This is the north-side with the doors closed, there's one more light to put up on the other side of the window.








Here you can see the panel, and the hole for the other outside light.


----------



## chrisl (Mar 19, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*
> 
> Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.
> 
> ...


Looks good Jim! Mine is a 16×24 barn and I've already got it packed full, wish mine was as clean as yours is right now!


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*
> 
> Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.
> 
> ...


Nice work. What is that goop on every electrical outlet?


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*
> 
> Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Can't wait for your next entry.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*
> 
> Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.
> 
> ...


Looks good and well designed. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*
> 
> Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.
> 
> ...


Sarit, Just some expanding foam. Just wanted to fill in behind the boxes, probably didn't need to do that. But it did give me something to do while my nephew was doing the real electrical work.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

JimNEB said:


> *Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*
> 
> Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

JimNEB said:


> *Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*
> 
> Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.
> 
> ...


Your shop is looking sweet! I think you should go with a floor like Autumn did…relatively inexpensive, simple to put in and will work great and be nice to your back…


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*
> 
> Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.
> 
> ...


Autumn, Thanks for the ideas on the flooring.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*
> 
> Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.
> 
> ...


Don't answer this if you don't feel comfortable about it.
Could you describe the whole permitting process to building your own shop? Is it harder/easier than you thought it would be? I'd like to do the same thing one day, but have no idea how to even start.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*
> 
> Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.
> 
> ...


great shop progress jim

Wonderful shop and idea Autumn


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*
> 
> Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.
> 
> ...


Sarit,
I live in a small town so the permit process was a piece of cake. I went to the city office, got a permit, filled it out, gave them a simple CAD drawing of the site, gave them $75. I got my permit in the mail about a week later. Easy pezy japanezee.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Starting to look like a building on the outside at least*
> 
> Well the shop class is about done with their part of the project (the outside). You can see that my nephew got the electrical roughed in a couple of weeks ago. Three 220 outlets a number of 110s and plenty of lights, I hope. Since its the middle of track season I haven't gotten much else done on the inside. I'm hoping to start putting up the ceiling this weekend, I think I'm going with all OSB on the ceiling and walls, paint it white for a nice clean look. I still have to put a door in between the old garage and the shop. My plan is to put in a solid door and cut it so I can have a dutch door there. That way I can leave the top open in the summer and the bottom will keep the pack of little mongrels from escaping out to the front. I've been reading some of the posts on here about a floor treatment and I'm still up in the air about what to do there. I know I don't want to stay with the concrete, just too hard on my old back.
> 
> ...


Sarit, you might not believe it, but that little bit of foam is a good thing in Nebraska, what with the low temperatures. Even here in California, I do that, but for the opposite reason (heat). That's a nice shop, JimNEB. Did you seal and/or insulate below the slab? I noticed the eave overhang is boxed. Does that mean the insulation overhangs the shop? That is a seriously smart insulation trick.


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

*Getting Close*

Well it's been awhile since I posted on the project, but I wanted to be able to show some progress. I've gotten the outside all painted, and lights up. 









Here you can see the outside, finally matching the rest of the house.










Here you can see the walls on the inside, I insulated and covered them with OSB. They then got a coat of primer and a couple coats in satin white, except for the south wall that I painted Avalanche blue. Just wanted to give it a little color. I was going to go with Bronco orange and blue but thought that might be a little much. You can also see the door that gives me access to the old garage, which makes moving tools and all the other stuff I've got for woodworking a much easier task.










This is looking NW and shows the door to the back yard and the garage door. You can see the floor got painted with an epoxy coat. I really wavered over what to do with the floor, looking at a number of options. I finally went with the epoxy coat and a number of anti-fatigue mats. I got a pretty good deal at Menards on some mats and I already had 3 others from the garage so I think that will work for me. You can also see the guard dog who keeps the back yard safe from intruders.
My next step will be to do some trim work around the doors, windows, baseboard and ceiling. 
My new combination machine is being shipped today, so with any luck it will be in the shop and set-up by the middle part of next week. Yipeeee!


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Getting Close*
> 
> Well it's been awhile since I posted on the project, but I wanted to be able to show some progress. I've gotten the outside all painted, and lights up.
> 
> ...


This is going to be very cool when you get moved in.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Getting Close*
> 
> Well it's been awhile since I posted on the project, but I wanted to be able to show some progress. I've gotten the outside all painted, and lights up.
> 
> ...


Looking good Jim. The only thing I can add would be my interior decorating flair. That shop would look much better in Aqua and Orange (friendly sports related jibe), and possibly a #19 (OK, maybe I went too far).


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Getting Close*
> 
> Well it's been awhile since I posted on the project, but I wanted to be able to show some progress. I've gotten the outside all painted, and lights up.
> 
> ...


Greetings Jim,

Stellar job on the shop build…. it's coming along nicely… I especially like the painted floor…

It's so nice to get to move into a new shop… makes you feel just like a kid in a candy store….

You almost get giddy, and happy, and ready for the ball to get rolling.. I had that feeling when I built mine..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *Getting Close*
> 
> Well it's been awhile since I posted on the project, but I wanted to be able to show some progress. I've gotten the outside all painted, and lights up.
> 
> ...


Looking good Jim I'm sure you can't wait to have everything up and running.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

JimNEB said:


> *Getting Close*
> 
> Well it's been awhile since I posted on the project, but I wanted to be able to show some progress. I've gotten the outside all painted, and lights up.
> 
> ...


Wow that is a dangerous looking guard dog in the last picture.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Getting Close*
> 
> Well it's been awhile since I posted on the project, but I wanted to be able to show some progress. I've gotten the outside all painted, and lights up.
> 
> ...


I would come over and help you but I'm afraid of that viscous looking killer you have there. lol Those ankle biters are the worst of the lot. lol
You are going first cabin here, guy. This is going to be very nice. Looking forward to the pictures with all the toys in place. Rand


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JimNEB said:


> *Getting Close*
> 
> Well it's been awhile since I posted on the project, but I wanted to be able to show some progress. I've gotten the outside all painted, and lights up.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

It's going to look great.

I have been contemplating to build a big "shed" and move my shop to it and my biggest concern was reduce noise as much as I can. 
I was wondering if you are using and soundproofing material/insulation in this project that can help me in my planing.

Thanks!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *Getting Close*
> 
> Well it's been awhile since I posted on the project, but I wanted to be able to show some progress. I've gotten the outside all painted, and lights up.
> 
> ...


Good job - I'm trying not to be envious!


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Getting Close*
> 
> Well it's been awhile since I posted on the project, but I wanted to be able to show some progress. I've gotten the outside all painted, and lights up.
> 
> ...


Good looking shop Jim. You will like it when you get moved in


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

*Making lots of saw dust!*

I've started moving most of my woodworking stuff in from the garage, and building projects to fill up the space.










Here's an old bookshelf I made in college years ago, a little paint and it makes some good temporary storage, the cart that looks like a coffee table I just built to hold all the accessories for my 5 function machine.










Here's my workbench (a project in progress) and the pegboard tool storage I made a couple weeks ago, I'll be putting it in the projects section soon.










That's my temporary chop saw station (I want to build something permanent in the future), once I decide where I want it to go and find a set up that I like. I've had my Laguna 5 function machine now for about 2 weeks and am still learning my way around it. I'll write a review once I've had enough time to make some valid judgements on it. One thing I do know is my goodness it is heavy! The lumber yard brought down their forklift and set in the door, then I went across the street (one advantage of living in a small town) and borrowed the pallet jack from the grocery store and moved it close to where I wanted it. My son said he brings some guys over to get it off the pallet and I told him I thought it would take 5 of us. I think he thought I was crazy, but it did take all five of us to lift it and move it over about four feet.










I'd like to build a station for the sander and router that might integrate with the chop saw station along that west wall.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Making lots of saw dust!*
> 
> I've started moving most of my woodworking stuff in from the garage, and building projects to fill up the space.
> 
> ...


Jim you know your nearing the end when you start to move tools in. Though I am never sure if it ever ends. At least you look like your well on your way to start making things in your new shop. Looks really good. I
am envious. I am still trying to build my separate building. Good Luck


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *Making lots of saw dust!*
> 
> I've started moving most of my woodworking stuff in from the garage, and building projects to fill up the space.
> 
> ...


Your shop is looking good.I love to see a neat organized shop. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

JimNEB said:


> *Making lots of saw dust!*
> 
> I've started moving most of my woodworking stuff in from the garage, and building projects to fill up the space.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim. It's a great feeling to get a proper workshop. I like your tool cabinet with the sliding doors, very practical and holds a lot of stuff. I think you will be very satisfied with your combi machine. I have had a 5 function combi machine for almost 14 years now, and I really love it, even though it is a much less expense make than yours. It has the effect of expanding your work space. It would be even better with wheels. I have them on mine and it makes the shop more flexible for different types of projects. In fact, I have most of my machines on wheels and some cabinets too. Good luck with your new shop. I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

JimNEB said:


> *Making lots of saw dust!*
> 
> I've started moving most of my woodworking stuff in from the garage, and building projects to fill up the space.
> 
> ...


Thats a neat organized shop.


----------

